# Does your poodle like baths?



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Honey is on the fence. The first pic is when I was holding her and told her she was going to have a bath. She morphed into a poodle burr lol.

But in the bath she's fine, doesn't try to climb out. She cried when she was little but doesn't anymore. So we tried out a new look  Punk rock chick loool 

How does yours react when you tell them it's bathtime/in the bath?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

It's almost like my two read my mind when it's shower time, and when I start getting things ready they watch my every move from a safe distance. Then when I say "tubby time" they act like they can't see or hear me, once in the bathroom Abbey reluctantly walks in the shower, but Dolly has to be guided in. They're both good once in there, and just stand still waiting for the ordeal to be over.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I have to keep the bathroom doors closed and make sure the walk in shower door is closed or I find Poppy in the tub or the shower.....trying to turn the water on. Paw on the water knob........ This has happened more than once. I hear clunking around noises.....her tromping around in the tub or shower.

I guess she likes water.........:angel:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Mine like the warm water just fine.:bath: It's the blow drying that isn't that fun that comes afterward and the long time standing there getting groomed. They're not afraid of the dryer, but they just don't love it I don't think. 

Yep, like Caddy's, when I'm getting things ready...bringing the shampoo and towel to the kitchen, getting the grooming stuff ready on the table...that's when Matisse will sort of slowly, looking over his shoulder (he thinks he's unnoticeable) retreats, though with honor to the other room. Maurice doesn't do that. He just stands there, watching me. Once I get Matisse and stick him into the sink, he's most agreeable and seems to enjoy the warm water running all over him and the massage when I rub in the shampoo and scritch him behind the ears. Maurice thinks it's all just jolly good. :bathbaby:


You can tell how much he loves it. haha


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Monty is getting better, I think (and hope!). But it's a two person job. He jumped out of the bath and streaked out of the bathroom once so now we know. Once he knows there is no avoiding it he just sort of takes it but he still like to stand with his front paws on the edge of the of the tub. 

I'm sure we are also getting better at it so that should help. 

Brushing his legs and feet? Now that's a battle.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

My spoos are like yours, Caddy. Zooey is my only dog who actually enjoys being bathed/groomed. The poodles kind of grin and bear it LOL


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Mine don't seem to mind much. They just walk in the tub when I ask and they stand there all dejected looking! lol they just kinda know its going to happen so might as well get it over with. I just have to convince my poor Border Collie that it isn't her turn (until it is her turn) cause she turns into a small little lump in the middle of my bed as soon as she sees me with the dog towels heading into the bathroom. Poor baby!


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Percy still hates/fears baths. Shakes like a leaf. Inspite of my singing and treats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Viking Queen said:


> I have to keep the bathroom doors closed and make sure the walk in shower door is closed or I find Poppy in the tub or the shower.....trying to turn the water on. Paw on the water knob........ This has happened more than once. I hear clunking around noises.....her tromping around in the tub or shower.
> 
> I guess she likes water.........:angel:



How did you get Poppy to love the water? Was she like this since she was a puppy? Lucky hates baths so much he avoids coming near any bathrooms. I am not kidding. He is smart enough to know what all bathrooms are even though I only bathe him in one bathtub.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Maurice and Matisse like water because..........

It all started out when Mattie and Maury were puppies. Water was always fun for them to play in.*



*Even if it meant getting sprayed right smack in the face*



*Gonna go bite it! *



*So these particular pudels, very much in line with their breeding as water dogs, like water. (Naturally, they're all individuals too.)Bath time is pretty cool but not as fun as hoses and pudel pools. I find it difficult to water my plants when they're out there because they want to play in the hose sprayer. I even bought a sprinkler designed especially for dogs. I will need to get a picture of that in summer. It has this thing that twirls around and around. It's a stream of water the dog can chase. It does a good job of watering the grass too.*


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly doesn't enjoy baths but is 'resigned'..............same with hv drying. She does love 'after bath zoomies' though! After blotting her of dripping water I let her go and do her thing before I make her go thru the hated but tolerated drying!


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

I have a splash pool which Honey didn't seem to mind much last summer. It wasn't her top fave thing (running like a bolt out of the blue was  ) but I think this year she'll be more reasonable and will like it when it's super hot.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh yes...the after bath zoomies. They all seem to do that, don't they. Every dog I ever had did. They must be glad it's over and they're free at last. haha.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is not keen on the bath bit, but enjoys the warm towels and hair dryer. I dry her on my lap, so it is a cuddle time. Both dogs dislike hose pipes - they got sprayed accidentally when a neighbour was watering her garden, and now take great care to stay well away from them.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Molly doesn't enjoy baths but is 'resigned'..............same with hv drying. She does love 'after bath zoomies' though! After blotting her of dripping water I let her go and do her thing before I make her go thru the hated but tolerated drying!


Lucky also does zoomies right after getting bathed. I usually have to close off rooms I don't want him going in. I wonder if water makes them crazy because it feels icky?


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Archie hides under the coffee table any time he sees me prepping for a bath. Once he's in there, though, he tolerates it fine - just kind of stands there looking miserable. He doesn't seem to mind drying, probably because I wrap him up in towels and sit him on my lap while I blow-dry him.

But yes, he will do zoomies if he is not completely dry afterward. He also does them if he gets wet in the rain or anything else. Just runs around like a madman. Cleo, meanwhile, tends to just lie down somewhere and look miserable whenever she gets wet. She's not big on zoomies in general, though.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

My girls loved swimming in the lake last summer, but it involved fetching rather than getting soaped up. I can't remember (I'm so bad for that) who on here suggested those head wraps for when drying them but I ordered them and they are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!! My girls could now care less about the hv dryer now, it makes a huge difference. In fact I'm going to use one on Dolly for the July 1st fireworks, if you didn't order one when it was suggested -order one now.
In fact if anyone knows what thread that was on I'd like to order two more for at the lake this summer.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Hugo gets bathed usually at least once a week if not twice (depending on how dirty he gets. I think ive even bathed him 4 times one week) so he knows when i say "its bath time" he will now hop in on his own and actually has never minded them. Sometimes we will carry him to the bath tub and he is a muddy mess ( mind you he is a 53lb 10-month old pup, who frankly is too heavy but u gotta do what u gotta do lol) and i will have to grab his shampoo, he will sit and stay in the tub even if im gone for 5 mins. He knows when to shake as well will wait till i call him to jump out for me to towel dry him. He knows he needs to sit down and will give you each front paw one at a time to dry (without me asking) lol 

Oh and definitely gets his zoomies and barking on till we call him over to brush and dry. 

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle and Archie have the same idea, hide under the coffee table. As soon as she sees me doing anything bath related, zoom, under the coffee table. Once I get her going, though she's just fine. She's fallen asleep during baths a few times, too. Silly girl.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Babykins is happy to run into any water/pond/stream without a thought - so clearly she doesn't mind getting wet.

She tolerates getting bathed at home in the shower ............ but she hates getting washed at the groomers. She does not like the HV dryer nor the loud noise. She wears a Happy Hoodie during drying and it helps a little. I think she knows after a bath at the groomers comes HV dryer/noise.


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

Opie doesn't seem to mind taking a bath too much. I put him in the shower with me and bathe him. He looks like a soaked rat. These pics are from over a year ago, they were actually the first batch I gave him. Then the last one, shaved face, is just after his grooming this past Sunday.
MULLY

First bath


After bath evil eye


Aww, blown dry and looking so fluffy


Latest haircut


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

pudellvr said:


> Percy still hates/fears baths. Shakes like a leaf. Inspite of my singing and treats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, _what_ are you singing?


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Well, _what_ are you singing?




Percy, Percy perfect poodly poo
I'm so crazy all for the love of you
We don't have a fancy house
We have a comfy couch
But you'll look sweet in the front seat
Of my mommy van

Tune Bicycle built for two!!

Or

Let me call you sweetheart 
I'm in love with you
Give me licks and nudges that you love me too

Keep the love light burning 
In your eyes so true

Let me call you sweetheart 
I'm in love with you!!!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> How did you get Poppy to love the water? Was she like this since she was a puppy? Lucky hates baths so much he avoids coming near any bathrooms. I am not kidding. He is smart enough to know what all bathrooms are even though I only bathe him in one bathtub.


Poppy just came to me loving water. Her first bath, the day I got her, she stood there just resigned to being in the tub. The next day we went out to water grass and plants and soon she was drenched from the hose, best thing EVER!! She was wet all summer long from playing in the hose and sprinklers.

Seems she just came wired that way. I try to keep the bathroom doors closed, but now she knows how to open all the doors in the house so I just listen for clomping around in the tub noises. I make sure I turn off the water each time on the cold setting so she does not scald herself if she gets the water turned on....which she will one day.

She follows me around when I get bath stuff ready, her shampoo, towels, ear cleaner etc., and paws at the glass door for the walk in Shower. Funny girl!

Iris never fought me in the bath but she never did really enjoy water.

I can hardly wait for this summer to take Poppy to the river or reservoir to see what she does there!

Wet bath girl, air drying.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

pudellvr said:


> Percy, Percy perfect poodly poo
> I'm so crazy all for the love of you
> We don't have a fancy house
> We have a comfy couch
> ...


Sooo sweet, I'll have to try those out on Poppy!


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

My kids laugh their heads off at me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

pudellvr said:


> Percy, Percy perfect poodly poo
> I'm so crazy all for the love of you
> We don't have a fancy house
> We have a comfy couch
> ...


Okay, this could be the problem. I knew there had to be something. What about trying a little Steven Foster, seeing as how Percy is a southerner and all? haha...just kidding hope you know. Those are terrific songs.


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

O Percival! Oh won't you bark for me?
I've charged up my clicker
And have chicken in my pouch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Viking Queen said:


> I try to keep the bathroom doors closed, but now she knows how to open all the doors in the house so I just listen for clomping around in the tub noises. I make sure I turn off the water each time on the cold setting so she does not scald herself if she gets the water turned on....which she will one day.


Two of our Ragdoll cats used to love to turn the water on in the bathroom sinks - and they could open the bathroom doors. I was always afraid they would turn the water on when we were at work and we'd come home to a flood. 

For months I used to cover the taps with towels which I tied with a rope so they couldn't get near the taps. After a few months they forgot about it. Maybe you could try something like this so Poppy won't turn the water on.


----------



## Mia42 (Sep 5, 2016)

They must to get this dirty in four hours! My roommate's son was taking care of Sasha. He sent me this picture. This turned into the third bath in four days.









Seriously though, I call them into the bathroom and then they have to be led into the tub and will stay there resigned until I tell them to turn around (so I can get the other side) or until I say they can exit the tub. Then, I have to remember to shut the dog door until they are dry. They are happy to just lay on their beds in front of the dyson heater/fan thingie.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Love the pictures! Blue Roan- Honey on your shoulder is hilarious!!!

Max hates water in general. He doesn't like to swim like the girls do, won't go near a puddle, and will wait on the shore for Misty and Lily to come back and play. He likes the boat, as long as he doesn't have to get wet! He definitely did not get the poodle genes for water. Funny thing is he loves the snow- I guess water in that form is OK.

When it's time for a bath, I swear he can read my mind and will hide under the bed or out in the yard. So first thing I do is block the doggy door and close the bedroom door.

In the bath, you could say he is very good, because he stands still as a post (almost catatonic), but I know he's petrified. He makes this funny, low, crooning sound- it's not a growl, I'm not sure what it is- it's like he's singing the blues. 

Right away after it's done, he's zooming around the house and happy as a clam Probably thinking "I survived another one!"

I think Lily actually likes her bath- and Misty tolerates it....but Max would prefer to stay dry and dirty! But, being the cruel and selfish owner I am, they get baths at least every two weeks because they sleep in bed with me- I don't think it's a bad trade off for them...except Max is absolutely convinced he is going to die on a bi- monthly basis :act-up: He's a very sensitive little guy.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Mia42 said:


> They must to get this dirty in four hours! My roommate's son was taking care of Sasha. He sent me this picture. This turned into the third bath in four days.
> 
> View attachment 386898
> 
> ...


Oh my that is a dirty poodle - clearly someone was having fun.


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Mia. He is beautifully dirty!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mia - I don't think a dog can possibly get that dirty without having the time of their life! So cute!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*After the bath!*

"Gracie do you want a bath?" "_*Sonic boom*_" as Gracie exits the doggy door and hides in the back yard.






When "safe" she returns and I lock her door.
I pick up 58lbs of poodle and place her in the warm bath.
She quivers with fear!
Some dogs hate baths because the shampoo leaves their scent ineffective for days. (sort of like being blind)
After the bath, we make a game out of being wet and wanton.






Eric\
I never knew there were so many synonyms for wanton:
synonyms:promiscuous, immoral, loose, immodest, indecent, shameless, unblushing, unchaste, unvirtuous, fast, of easy virtue, impure, abandoned, lustful, lecherous, lascivious, salacious, lubricious, libidinous, licentious, libertine, profligate, dissolute, dissipated, debauched, degenerate, reprobate, corrupt, sinful, whorish, disreputable

I guess it has come from woman's second place in society for so long.
Men have fewer words to describe their promiscuity.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Eric haha what a cute video. Lucky does the exact same move and is also exactly that bouncy after baths.

In regards to the word wanton, it is sad how so many languages are sexist. In romance languages there are gender assignments and in mandarin characters characters literally have the word woman in it. Very few of these languages sees both sexes as equal... which is why many curse words are always linked to female sexuality rather than male.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

